# ICD-10 Boot Camp



## eeh (May 19, 2011)

I just took the Day 1 of the ICD-10 Boot Camp today in NYC - would definitely recommend it to all !  Lots of information - good start !

Ellen


----------



## Jane F. Elliott CPC CPMA (May 20, 2011)

could you give me info on who gave the senimar? what is the compnay name?
Thanks
J


----------

